# Blu-ray 7.1?????



## phat03

In light of the recent Blu-ray victory over HD I am shopping for a Blu-ray player and noticed that certain models feature 7.1 surround sound and others do not.

Here is a list of my current equipment:
Mitsubishi HC5000 Projector
Onkyo SR705 AVR
JBL Speakers:
Center - Voice Venue
Fronts - Stadium Venue
Sides/Rear - Arena Venue
Sub - Sub12 Venue
Dedicated Movie Theatre Room - 11' X 20' 6" X 7' 6"

My question is in order to benefit from 7.1 channel surround Blu-ray DVD's, do I need to buy a 7.1 surround player or can I simple buy any Blu-ray player and still get 7.1 surround sound.

Thanks in advance,

Joe D


----------



## tonyvdb

first of all you would need a 7.1 channel receiver (and I see that you do) to get 7.1 from the BluRay player and yes the newer players support 7.1 DTS HD witch seems to be the audio format of choice through HDMI some of the older BluRay players downmix the 7.1 to 5.1 for example the Samsung BD P1400 supports it.
I should also add the the player must be HDMI 1.3 compliant in order to pass the newest TrueHD and DTS HD audio.


----------



## phat03

thanks for the reply.

Joe D


----------



## Guest

phat03,

Love your setup, I'll bet you do also. I would like to know how big is your screen & how far apart are your back speakers? :daydream:


----------



## hddummy

You might want to check the discussion over at this thread.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...-budget-blu-player-internal-audio-decode.html


----------



## phat03

TwisterZ said:


> phat03,
> 
> Love your setup, I'll bet you do also. I would like to know how big is your screen & how far apart are your back speakers? :daydream:



Yes, I do love my setup, screen is 120" and rear speakers are 8' 6" apart.

P.S.

Since posting this thread I have purchased the Panny BD30 and love it.


----------

